# Tribonacci



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

*Tribonacci*


Bei der Tribonacci-Folge handelt es sich um eine Zahlenfolge, in welcher der aktuelle Wert die Summe der drei vorherigen Werte ist. Die ersten Zahlen der Folge sehen wie folgt aus: 0, 0, 1, 1, 2, 4, 7, 13, 24, 44, 81, 149, 274, 504, 927, 1705, 3136, ...


Schreiben Sie ein Programm Tribonacci, welches eine rekursive Methode private static int tribonacciRecursive(int n) zur Berechnung des Tribonacci-Wertes an Stelle


*n


{n}*


_n_* der Folge implementiert (wobei die erste


0


{0}*


0 der Folge der 0. Wert ist).


Die Folge ist für natürliche Zahlen


*n


{n}*


_n_ definiert durch folgende Vorschrift:





*Beispiel*


> java Tribonacci 8


0,0,1,1,2,4,7,13,24


----------



## LimDul (21. Dez 2020)

Dann mal los, wo hakt es den genau? Etwas wirst du doch auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## mihe7 (21. Dez 2020)

Also mit AWT/Swing wird das kompliziert.


----------



## kneitzel (21. Dez 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Also mit AWT/Swing wird das kompliziert.


Dann soll er halt JavaFX dafür verwenden... Wenn es damit einfacher ist ...


----------



## mihe7 (21. Dez 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Dann soll er halt JavaFX dafür verwenden... Wenn es damit einfacher ist ...


Die berühmte JavaFX Konsolenausgabe.


----------

